# Topics > Smart things >  Bagel, smart tape measure, Newport Beach, California, USA

## Airicist

bagel-labs.com

youtube.com/bagel-labs

facebook.com/bagel.labs

twitter.com/bagel_labs

linkedin.com/company/bagel-labs

Founder and CEO - Soohong Park

"Bagel: The World's Smartest Tape Measure" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Bagel Labs - Bagel smart tape measure

Published on Jun 21, 2016




> This is Bagel, the world's smartest tape measure.

----------

